# 2 White Kids Beat Black Kid on Bus in what Appears to he a "Hate Crime"



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com

^Oops... I had that wrong... And that is why it won't get Duke Coverage...

To the Credit of some on that Bus, it Appeared that some were Appauled by the Violence.

And others Tried to Stop it.

Can you Imagine Whites NOT Giving up a Seat on a Bus to a Black Kid, and then Beating him Repeatedly?...

And say, the White Bus Driver does nothing to Stop it...

There are so many ways this Story WOULD have gone, but the Races were Right for the Media with all of the Misplaced White Guilt.



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

he needs a gun next time he gets on the bus.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 15, 2009)

They sure were beating the crap out of that white kid!  His great-great-great-grand-daddy probably was friends of a guy whose cousin knew someone that was a slave owner so he probably deserved it.  And if you think the white kid didn't deserve it, you're a racist!!!  Praise Obama.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.



Wow...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

I Watch that Video, and I Think about all of the Times in RECENT Years that Black "Leaders" try to get Sympathy by Telling Whites they don't Know what it's like to Black in America...



peace...


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.
> ...



Yep, that's what I said.

Anybody that's just gonna take that without fighting back is a pussy.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



^Looking for a Response like a 2-Year-Old...

Get a New Script, Mani.



peace...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2009)

I grew up in Long Beach CA and learned quite a long time ago that the clear majority of Blacks hate White people and hate America. They all voted for Obama in the last election.

I've been called "Honkey" "Cracker" "Haystack" and of course "Whitey" my whole life. I got into many fights just because of my skin color. Blacks in America expect Whitey to give them a living because they were brought here as slaves, they *think* they built everything. And don't ever even think of going into a Black neighborhood in L.A. because as I've been told many times: "You don't belong here".

Watching that video makes me wanna' take a machine gun to all those involved. You just watch though, some Black kid is gonna' say "He be callin' us boy and shit!" Which of course never happened but will be backed up by all the other Blacks on that bus. I've seen the race card played a million times like that.

*"Hey yall', we gots Barackst Obamas now. We niggahs taken owvuh! We been slaves fo fo-hunid yeah an shit".* No. Your group is too stupid to take over without destroying everything. Just look at Barack Obama and "crew".

But here's Blacks real problem that doesn't get reported: Mexicans are the ones who are *really* taking over and they *really* don't like Black people. 

I know I'm gonna' be flamed for this post but I don't care, it's got to be said.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



So you would've taken the beating just like the pussy in the video.

Duly noted.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.


Not in this case. This is just pure racial hatred.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Why would anyone automatically assume this was motivated by pure racial hatred?  I didn't see or hear anything in the video to support jumping to that conclusion.  Maybe the kid is just a dweeb that nobody likes.  Doesn't make it right, but it certainly doesn't necessarily make it a race thing either.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI1mKPSPSWg]YouTube - Belleville West High School[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

My grandparents used to live in Cahokia.  Which, including Belleville, is some dirty ass ghetto suburbs of EAST St. Louis.  Can't say that this really shocks me all that much.  East St. Louis is to St. Louis what Camden, Nj is to Philly.  

Race crime? dunno.  but, expulsion for sure and I'd sue the shit out of the school district for not providing safe transportation to school.  Hell, if this were a white on black crime we'd be past the condemning stage and would be trying to predict how many millions would be the reward in this civil lawsuit.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 15, 2009)

Bus driver should be fired...


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Hell, if this were a white on black crime we'd be past the condemning stage and would be trying to predict how many millions would be the reward in this civil lawsuit.



Probably.  But just because it's true doesn't make it right.

What I think is retarded is the opinions expressed already in this thread indicating that justice can be served by doing the same thing (in reverse).

I guess their momma's never told them two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, if this were a white on black crime we'd be past the condemning stage and would be trying to predict how many millions would be the reward in this civil lawsuit.
> ...



you know about that white boy that was beaten nearly to death in Maryland? Cause he dated a black girl? Maryland doesn't want to declare it a hate crime either. Know what was stated on the TV? Because they did not want to subject black youngsters to the American judical system. So it looks like there will be no justice.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, if this were a white on black crime we'd be past the condemning stage and would be trying to predict how many millions would be the reward in this civil lawsuit.
> ...



i dont know about justice being served but I think the double standard is pretty obvious.  If a bus full of white kids in alabama were on tape whipping the shit out of a black student we'd have seen LA in riots by now.  The stark silence from the typical talking heads when it's whites on blacks is deafening.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



easy shit for you to say, it wasn't you being assaulted. Hard to fight a gang all by yourself.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.



that wasn't a fight, that was a Reginald Denny.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I'm not disputing that.  I'm saying that the standard applied to white on black crime is the standard that's fucked.  And you don't fix that by taking the same fucked standard and applying it to black on white crime.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



You start with the guy hitting you.

I saw a lot of cheering, but I never saw more than one guy hitting him.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Just can't get the Rise you were Hoping for, eh?... 



peace...


----------



## elvis (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Isn't the cheering part a crime?  Ever see the movie the Accused?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




I, for one, would like to see Al Sharpton's fat ass on cable news tonight calling for justice.  we won't see that, however.  I'm not a huge fan of "hate" laws but the standard must be applied the same regardless of whose thugs are beating whose kids.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> My grandparents used to live in Cahokia.  Which, including Belleville, is some dirty ass ghetto suburbs of EAST St. Louis.  Can't say that this really shocks me all that much.  East St. Louis is to St. Louis what Camden, Nj is to Philly.
> 
> Race crime? dunno.  but, expulsion for sure and I'd sue the shit out of the school district for not providing safe transportation to school.  Hell, if this were a white on black crime we'd be past the condemning stage and would be trying to predict how many millions would be the reward in this civil lawsuit.



Je$$e would be Marching and the "Free Press" would have Illustrated just what a Racist Environment there was at this School...

And on a BUS!...

Denied a Seat on a Bus, and then Beaten?...

It would be like going back to 1955 all over again!...

Was Rosa Beaten after being Denied her Seat?...



peace...


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.



xxxxxx


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Bus driver should be fired...



Without Question...



peace...


----------



## elvis (Sep 15, 2009)

Between this and the Maryland case and all Jesse Jackass can do is whine about his Ossiah being called a liar.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I saw it. Good movie. Chilling.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



As a matter of fact I can and did.  Thanks!


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> he needs a gun next time he gets on the bus.



So he can start blazing away on a crowded school bus?

He needs a school system that does not tolerate this sort of behavior.

He needs a bus driver that stops the bus and calls the cops.

He needs a police department that correctly investigate without any agenda.

He needs a jury that will find these attackers guilty.

He needs a legal system that will appropriately punish this sort of attack by sending those responsible to prison.

He needs media that reports facts without sensationalizing the issue.

He needs the parents of any child on that bus who encouraged the attacker or found it anything but repulsive to be in their kids' faces about exactly why they had grown up to be scumbags.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I'm not a huge fan of "hate" laws but the standard must be applied the same regardless of whose thugs are beating whose kids.



But the standards applied are the same.  Those standards being:

1. Black people cannot be racist and therefore cannot be charged with race based hate crimes.

2. Any white on black crime is motivated by racial hatred.

Seems pretty black and white to me.


----------



## KMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess since Democrats say any disagreement with the President is racially motivated then this must be racially motivated as well...

But according to jillian and the obamabots I'm sure the white kid had it coming to him....

Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



From who?...

You were Hoping to be Shocking and instead you were Abjectly Transparrent.

How's that Workin' out for ya?...



peace...


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.





You're joking, I assume.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > he needs a gun next time he gets on the bus.
> ...



And the couple of them that tried to stop it, need to be Thanked...



peace...


----------



## elvis (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.
> ...



What?  You never saw the Blue Lagoon?


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Fair point.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not.  Kids always cheered fights when I was in school.  I don't recall any of them ever getting criminally charged for it.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

A YouTube video showing kids beating up another kid?  Is there ANYTHING you won't use in an attempt to score political points?


----------



## rdean (Sep 15, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> They sure were beating the crap out of that white kid!  His great-great-great-grand-daddy probably was friends of a guy whose cousin knew someone that was a slave owner so he probably deserved it.  And if you think the white kid didn't deserve it, you're a racist!!!  Praise Obama.



What did Obama have to do with it?


----------



## KMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Why don't you try reading the article?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Perhaps it's time the PTA in that city starts assigning bus marshals to busses with tazers and installing assigned seating with seat belts.  dump the entire question of HATE crimes and focus on CRIMES themselves; clearly assault at the very least here.  Use expulsion like a gunslinger uses bullets.  Apathy towards the system doesn't invalidate justice.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

KMAN said:


> Why don't you try reading the article?



Why?  What would I learn?


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Apparently I watched a different video than the rest of you.

I didn't see anything remotely resembling the victim being beaten by a "gang."

It was one guy that made him his bitch.  And yes, that one guy deserves to be punished.  But it still doesn't change the fact that the victim is a pussy.

Anyone here besides Mal willing to admit that they'd rather be made someone's bitch than even try to defend themselves?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

first off.. this is a repeat thread.


second, what the fuck does this have to do with Obama?  In 08 Missouri's electoral college votes went to Bush, idiot.  Not to mention, BELLEVILLE IS IN ILLINOIS.  This shit isn't reflective of St. Louis, Missouri.  EAST ST LOUIS is not St. Louis.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Bus driver should be fired...



What responsibilities do bus drivers actually have?  Is it just to get the kids to school?  Presumably they can radio to a control room and ask for cops to intercept the bus.  Do they have something like a panic button?  Or are they specifically directed not to intervene?  I'd be grateful in anyone familiar with this could post some thoughts.  It quite probably varies significantly by school area.

Anyway, that poor kid had to sit on that bus for a quarter of an hour surrounded by people who were laughing about the fact that he'd had the crap beaten out of him.  It's inexcusable IMO.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



More than one Person Beating another Person over a Seat on a Bus...

If this was a Black "Victim", the Outrage would be Deafening.



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > he needs a gun next time he gets on the bus.
> ...



well he obviously has none of the above and will never have. He has a right to defend his life because no one else will. Thanks.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

the flaw in your opinion, Mani, is that fighting back would have somehow equated the behaviour of the victim to the aggressor.  Being a pussy has nothing to do with it.  if anything, the kid was smart enough to know how many excuses would be made for the black kids beating on him had he chose to fight back.  Indeed, not being a pussy is not a criteria for safe passage to school.  he shouldn't have HAD to fight back.  And, if the system fails him then it would not shock me to find out that he beings a gun next time.   Ironically, THEN he'd be compared to columbine instead of the pussy nomenclature.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> the flaw in your opinion, Mani, is that fighting back would have somehow equated the behaviour of the victim to the aggressor.  Being a pussy has nothing to do with it.  if anything, the kid was smart enough to know how many excuses would be made for the black kids beating on him had he chose to fight back.  Indeed, not being a pussy is not a criteria for safe passage to school.  he shouldn't have HAD to fight back.  And, if the system fails him then it would not shock me to find out that he beings a gun next time.   Ironically, THEN he'd be compared to columbine instead of the pussy nomenclature.



Mani doesn't have the Flame Zone Named after him for not good reason...



peace...


----------



## VaYank5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

KMAN is reaching again....


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> the flaw in your opinion, Mani, is that fighting back would have somehow equated the behaviour of the victim to the aggressor.  Being a pussy has nothing to do with it.  if anything, the kid was smart enough to know how many excuses would be made for the black kids beating on him had he chose to fight back.  Indeed, not being a pussy is not a criteria for safe passage to school.  he shouldn't have HAD to fight back.  And, if the system fails him then it would not shock me to find out that he beings a gun next time.   Ironically, THEN he'd be compared to columbine instead of the pussy nomenclature.



I never said not being a pussy is a requirement for safe passage to school.  But it sure does help.  And I agree that his being a pussy has nothing to do with the assailant being wrong and deserving severe punishment.  His being a pussy merely has to do with him being a pussy.  And it's more of an observation than an opinion.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> If this was a Black "Victim", the Outrage would be Deafening.



Not coming from you it wouldn't.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > the flaw in your opinion, Mani, is that fighting back would have somehow equated the behaviour of the victim to the aggressor.  Being a pussy has nothing to do with it.  if anything, the kid was smart enough to know how many excuses would be made for the black kids beating on him had he chose to fight back.  Indeed, not being a pussy is not a criteria for safe passage to school.  he shouldn't have HAD to fight back.  And, if the system fails him then it would not shock me to find out that he beings a gun next time.   Ironically, THEN he'd be compared to columbine instead of the pussy nomenclature.
> ...




on that note


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > If this was a Black "Victim", the Outrage would be Deafening.
> ...



The HELL it wouldn't... How about Finding me an Analagous Tape...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> I never said not being a pussy is a requirement for safe passage to school.  But it sure does help.  And I agree that his being a pussy has nothing to do with the assailant being wrong and deserving severe punishment.  His being a pussy merely has to do with him being a pussy.  And it's more of an observation than an opinion.



^Was Homeschooled and Failed to get his Ass Kicked or even Fight...

ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, he was Beat like Tina Turner Regularly in School and now Feels he's a Badass because of how Cool he can Play on an Anonymous Message Board.

Either way...

Hey FlameZoneBoy... Shut the Fuck up already.



peace...


----------



## del (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I never said not being a pussy is a requirement for safe passage to school.  But it sure does help.  And I agree that his being a pussy has nothing to do with the assailant being wrong and deserving severe punishment.  His being a pussy merely has to do with him being a pussy.  And it's more of an observation than an opinion.
> ...



you're projecting again, alice.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 15, 2009)

I am probably be called racist for bringing this up like Drudge and Ingram. Hannity will report on this tonight as well. But don't kill the messenger, I am just posting a story.



> A Belleville West High School student was beaten aboard a bus on the way to school Monday, and a police spokesman said the beating could be racially motivated.
> 
> The 17-year-old victim was white and the teen assailants were black. Police released a video of the beating, which shows the victim being punched repeatedly while other students on the bus gather to watch, some cheering. It doesn't appear that the victim did anything to provoke an attack and tried only to defend himself. Police said it all unfolded in a five-minute span.



Drudge Report - top left column.
STL Today

This is what Obamas presidency has caused along with the liberal left but Drudge Report finally puts what is considered taboo on its front page. A white is now a victim of black racial aggression and its OK to make it a top Headline now. After all the latest immature antics of African Americans in the news lately from Kayne West to Serena Williams it is time to turn the tide on reporting that blacks are not immune from the MSM censorship of the crimes they commit and are not reported. This is a right step to show that blacks also commit crimes that *are racially motivated *instead of just reporting that of whites committing hate crimes. I just heard Laura Ingram was talking about this story moments ago on the radio about this awful beating of this white kid and the African Americans are calling in saying she is racist and making the black race look bad.

Follow up question: Am I a racist for bringing this up?
no, you're a pain in the ass for not looking to see if someone else had posted it.
threads merged-del


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Ame®icano;1519849 said:
			
		

> I am probably be called racist for bringing this up like Drudge and Ingram. Hannity will report on this tonight as well. But don't kill the messenger, I am just posting a story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's NOT just there...

It's in Denver in LoDo... Packs of them have been Attacking People in the Normally Peacefull Entertainment District...

14 Attacks in ONE Month in LoDo...

Google it...

Better yet, I will Bump my Thread.



peace...


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 15, 2009)

> no, you're a pain in the ass for not looking to see if someone else had posted it.
> threads merged-del



I agree. Sorry about it.


----------



## del (Sep 15, 2009)

Ame®icano;1519879 said:
			
		

> > no, you're a pain in the ass for not looking to see if someone else had posted it.
> > threads merged-del
> 
> 
> ...



no worries.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation and "cheering" happens at damned near every fight or physical confrontation in high school, some of y'all seem to have forgotten that.

That said:

- both kids who did the assaulting need to be expelled 

- the bus driver needs to be fired for not doing shit about the situation other than sit on his fat ass and tell the kids to "sit down"

- the kid was definitely a pussy for not fighting back


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation
> 
> - both kids who did the assaulting need to be expelled



What the FUCK?...

Seriously, don't Stretch so Hard and then Counter yourself in the Same Post. 



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation
> ...



They were seperate assaults.  I mean, you posted the OP you should know that one kid assaulted him then it quieted down and a few minutes later another one did.  At no time was he being attacked by both kids at the same time.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 15, 2009)

On the other hand,


Maybe the kid was a loud-mouth, redneck asshole who deserved a good ass kicking.


Just sayin . . .


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation and "cheering" happens at damned near every fight or physical confrontation in high school, some of y'all seem to have forgotten that.
> 
> That said:
> 
> ...



expelled? The should go to jail. All the white kid did is sit down and the jackazz in the other seat kept pushing him out. then he started beating him. 

yep the bus driver should be fired and every kid who sat there and cheered should walk their asses to school for a year. give them time to think about mob mentality.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Ame®icano;1519879 said:
			
		

> > no, you're a pain in the ass for not looking to see if someone else had posted it.
> > threads merged-del
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you just yell at me about that Ame®icano   

I couldn't resist giving you a lil jab at this one buddy .


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation and "cheering" happens at damned near every fight or physical confrontation in high school, some of y'all seem to have forgotten that.
> ...



Yes, expelled.  

This is high school we are talking about.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Maybe the kid was a loud-mouth, redneck asshole who deserved a good ass kicking.



hmmmm.  

That would explain his being a total pussy.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




And if he wasn't such a pussy and fought back the first time, I'd wager the second one wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



I wonder if some of the people in this thread even remember what it was like in high school?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



do the crime do the time. high school is no excuse.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Please.

One-on-one.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I do. Bullying is serious business. No kid should have to suffer it because kids are just being kids.. Kids do murder now a days younger than high school murder.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Sure Willow, because soooooo many people go to jail for getting in fist fights.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



come on article it was assault and battery. it happened as soon as the kid took a seat.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Sure Willow, because soooooo many people go to jail for getting in fist fights.



they didn't get into a fist fight, it was assault and battery because he sat down. let him get away with it and he will show you what he can do to the next person.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

I wasn't on the bus, I didn't hear audio of what was said....therefore I can't comment on if it was racially motivated or not.

Either way violence against your fellow man is bad m'kay


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

the video looks like a simple bullying situation, kid doesnt fight back so he shows himself to be an easy mark, where's the racism? are all interactions, good or bad, between people of different races racially motivated? if this was a racial attack why werent the other white kids on the bus assaulted?


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sure Willow, because soooooo many people go to jail for getting in fist fights.
> ...



You should watch the video again.  The black kid tried to push him out of the seat and he pushed back (apparently he had enough balls for that).  Then it escalated into fisticuffs, albeit one sided.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> *the video looks like a simple bullying situation, kid doesnt fight back so he shows himself to be an easy mark*, where's the racism? are all interactions, good or bad, between people of different races racially motivated? if this was a racial attack why werent the other white kids on the bus assaulted?



Thank you.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



one on one has nothing to do with it.  If some dude whips your ass while you are in the parking lot of the mall a cop won't call you a pussy for not fighting back.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Right.  He'll just think it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



...while he's filling out a police report for criminal assault.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



All I know is when I was in high school and somebody was fucking with me I was going to stand up for myself even if that meant taking an ass kicking.

You win some, you lose some.  It's part of growing up.  That kid was a huge pussy.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > *the video looks like a simple bullying situation, kid doesnt fight back so he shows himself to be an easy mark*, where's the racism? are all interactions, good or bad, between people of different races racially motivated? if this was a racial attack why werent the other white kids on the bus assaulted?
> ...



so we are on record now. you guys are just fine with bullying. Got it.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



well being a girl and all, I think you should be able to take a seat on the bus without having to fight for the right. didn't black people fight for the right to sit on the bus.. and now he pushs this kid out?


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



if that is what your limited fluency in the english language takes from what i wrote then that is your problem not mine.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



How does pointing it out for what it is make us "fine" with it?  I'm pretty damn sure I made it clear I wasn't fine with it several posts ago.  

Nice try.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VugdxTrlBg4]YouTube - Raw Video: Blind Woman Attacked on Bus[/ame]



she's got nothing to bitch about does she?


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Jesus Willow, you're taking a page out of Ravi's playbook and I don't think you even realize it. 

NOBODY is excusing the bullying here.  Understand?

However, there is ABSOLUTELY nothing in the video to lead a reasonable, objective person to conclude the bullying was motivated by racial hatred.  I'm sorry, but the mere fact that the bully and his victim are racially different is not sufficient evidence.

AND, the victim pussed out.  That's a fact.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



it was just a simple bullying,, no problem happens all the time! sounds like you are fine with it to me.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - Raw Video: Blind Woman Attacked on Bus
> 
> 
> 
> she's got nothing to bitch about does she?



The only thing similar about the two situations is that they both happened on a bus.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Jesus Willow, you're taking a page out of Ravi's playbook and I don't think you even realize it.
> 
> NOBODY is excusing the bullying here.  Understand?
> 
> ...



yep,, the victim pussed out. it's all his fault.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Raw Video: Blind Woman Attacked on Bus
> ...



know why? because no one believes in punishment anymore. she should have fought back.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



like i said if that is what your limited fluency in the english language takes from it then that is your problem not mine.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Jesus Willow, you're taking a page out of Ravi's playbook and I don't think you even realize it.
> 
> NOBODY is excusing the bullying here.  Understand?
> 
> ...



don't mind me mani, i just get pissed when i see this needless violence and nobody is willing to straigten the kids out.. why do you think there is so much brutality in the world. and then when I think about us not being able to ruffle the hair on a terroist hair.. welll.. never mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 15, 2009)

Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



believe what you want. I've explained my position, take it or leave it. moron.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Willow, you're taking a page out of Ravi's playbook and I don't think you even realize it.
> ...



Yep, that's exactly what I said. 

Enjoy the neg rep Ravi-wannabe, you earned it.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You're just being silly and obtuse now.

That dude walked on the bus and sucker punched the lady.  There was no build up or warning that it was coming.  There was plenty of it in the school bus video.

Oh, yeah and the dude in the video is a grown ass man and not a juvenile.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Thank You


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



how ironic the imbecile who doesnt understand simple english calling somebody else a moron.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Willow, you're taking a page out of Ravi's playbook and I don't think you even realize it.
> ...




I think it's analogous to the 2nd amendment argument.  If criminals had to worry about their victim's packing heat, they'd be less likely to victimize them.  Same goes with bullies.  If they have to worry about getting hit back, they might think twice about starting shit in the first place.

This is just one more piece of evidence added the mountain of evidence supporting my thesis that we are raising a generation of pussies.  And someday it's gonna bite us in the ass... bigtime.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...





so you think juveniles can do no harm! just a kid.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.



Yeah, what pussies we were for fighting back after the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor.  Would've been much more courageous to turn the other cheek.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...





that's what I said at the very beginning. Kid needs a gun. he has a right to protect his life.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



So if I come strait rob your ass tonight it's just a matter of "losing some"?  or, "standing up for yourself"?  bullshit.   and, if this is your particular standard I hope you don't have any progeny.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No the kid's life was in danger?!

OMFG

Give me a break


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Shog if you come to straight rob my ass you best be bring some kind of weapon to keep me from getting froggy because I assure you if you don't, you may get my money but you'll be limping home.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



how many head blows does it take? I wouldn't get back on the bus without one.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Owning a gun does not cure pussitis.  In fact it's more likely to enable it.  And pussies with guns are the most dangerous (see columbine).  If kid's weren't such pussies, it would never get to the point where they think they need to shoot up their school.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You know Article is combat trained by the US military right buddy?   He will kick your ass  IMO.

I just dont see any racism...i'd like to hear some audio from the bus, that might change my mind....but seriously just becuase a black and white person get into a fist fight doesn't mean its because of their race(s).   

People's interpretations are very telling.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.
> ...



HE WAS A FUCKING KID.  good fucking grief, dude.  Life is not a fucking Kenny Rogers song.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



The blows that black kid was throwing... I'd say at least a couple thousand.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



those are big words from behind the internet.  Now, if me and some friends had you cornered like the kid on the bus I bet your tune would change.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



It may not cure the pussy but it will damn sure cure what ails the bully.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No, it wouldn't because I'm not a pussy.  I've been in situations before where I was outnumbered and had to fight.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Right, so now he has his whole life left to regret being such a pussy.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




yea, I know.  Everyone is rambo from behind a screen.

No, what is telling is the outright double standard at play here.  some stripper cries rape and all of a sudden there is no question of racism but a white kid gets his ass whipped by thugs in training and all of a sudden it's just a little misunderstanding.


----------



## eots (Sep 15, 2009)

wow a kid bullied on a bus...can the armageddon be far behind


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > he needs a gun next time he gets on the bus.
> ...



amen


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 15, 2009)

I bet this will get near 24/7 coverage on FOXNews.

O'Riled up and I-Lost-My-Sanity will have a conniption tonight.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



oh i KNOW!  I bet you shit molten lead and have an invisible force field too!

You are not superman, Clark.  You may be three shades of a badass while you are sucking in your tummy in the long mirror but, just as that kid found out, you might not be equipped to react like Chuck Norris in any given Chuck Norris flick.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...





or, being glad he didn't become another notch on a terminal crime stat.


but, of course, if a kid doesn't act like a pro wrestler he is probably a giant pussy.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Never claimed to be Superman.  Just telling it like it is and I have no reason to lie.  Whether you believe it or not is irrelevent to me.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe shoggie sees a bit of himself in that kid getting beat?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




Actually, what is irrelevant is your goofy fucking opinion regarding victims having to, apparently, rage into the hulk in order to qualify as a victim.  Pretending that you are the fucking Universal Soldier is just the icing on your fail cake.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Soggy, did you even watch the video?

First, the kid is 17 and hardly looks helpless.  Second, he had AMPLE opportunity to return a few blows but for some reason froze in the moment, like a deer in headlights.  That's called being a pussy.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Maybe shoggie sees a bit of himself in that kid getting beat?



maybe Shoggie is just not the type to make retarded fucking rationalizations for criminal behaviour...


You might comprehend this if bullets didn't bounce off of your chest like the man of steel.


----------



## pete (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to deal with this bullshit on a daily basis in high school ... however it never ended this peacefully!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



If you put it that way i agree with what your saying.....but if you tell me that a retired war veteran (article_15) doesn't know how to fight back i'm gonna call B.S. on you.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Actually, what is irrelevant is your goofy fucking opinion regarding victims having to, *apparently, rage into the hulk in order to qualify as a victim. * Pretending that you are the fucking Universal Soldier is just the icing on your fail cake.




Okay Beavis, settle down now.  Clearly this incident has caused a painful memory or two from your childhood to resurface.  But I assure you, neither Article nor I am claiming that being a pussy disqualifies one from being a victim.  But being a victim doesn't preclude one from being a pussy either.  This kid is both.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> 
> First, the kid is 17 and hardly looks helpless.  Second, he had AMPLE opportunity to return a few blows but for some reason froze in the moment, like a deer in headlights.  That's called being a pussy.



I don't care how tough one "looks".  Crime doesn't all of a sudden stop being crime because you have some fucked up Comic Book notion of self defense.  Being a pussy conveys more about you than it does that kid.  Like I said earlier, HAD HE fought back then the agressor's criminal behavior would have been rationalized.  As it is, there is no way to, excuse me, white wash the beating the kid took.  

let your own kid come home after an ass whipping, Mani. I'd bet money, marbles and chalk your entire "go get em, Rocky!" perspective might just change a bit.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> 
> First, the kid is 17 and hardly looks helpless.  Second, he had AMPLE opportunity to return a few blows but for some reason froze in the moment, like a deer in headlights.  That's called being a pussy.



I would've returned the punches, but I have a son who suffers from aspergers syndrome that would've responded the same way as this kid.  We don't know anything about the victim or the perps.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> ...



Again, settle down Beavis.  Nobody once claimed it wasn't a crime.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> ...



What annoys me the most is the big black guys cheering on the attacker.  They are near adults and should know better.  If any one of them were my son, they'd be coming home to a whole world of hurt.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



knowing how to fight back doesn't mean shit against insurmountable odds.  Nor does any kind of defensive reaction, or lack thereof, minimize the root criminality of the aggressor's actions.


It's REAL EASY to call this kid a pussy from behind a big brave screen but i'm willing to bet if Article were cornered by the same ratio of thugs on the street he'd be more interested in beating feet than living out some Samson fantasy.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> ...



Point taken.

If it turns out this kid has a mental handicap then I'll be happy to send him an apology for calling him a pussy on the internet.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> ...



don't get too carried away, he might think you act like Ravi and neg rep you..


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what is irrelevant is your goofy fucking opinion regarding victims having to, *apparently, rage into the hulk in order to qualify as a victim. * Pretending that you are the fucking Universal Soldier is just the icing on your fail cake.
> ...



tough talk, duder.  I hope you look your kid in his black eye the day something like this HITS a little closer to home.


remember:  not fighting back makes you a pussy.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy, did you even watch the video?
> ...



what happened to this kid was awful, maybe there was a reason he didnt fight back, i dont know, but i can tell you the way i was raised(i am in my mid 40's,my parents were depression era kids) if my father found out somebody started punching the crap out of me like that and i just took it i could expect worse to come from my father when i saw him(not saying that is a good thing either just how it was)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> knowing how to fight back doesn't mean shit against insurmountable odds.  Nor does any kind of defensive reaction, or lack thereof, minimize the root criminality of the aggressor's actions.
> 
> 
> It's REAL EASY to call this kid a pussy from behind a big brave screen but i'm willing to bet if Article were cornered by the same ratio of thugs on the street he'd be more interested in beating feet than living out some Samson fantasy.



I missed people calling the kid who got beat up a pussy.....theres been like 50 posts in here in an hour.....mind directing me to the post where article said the kid is a pussy?

Post #  or right click the permalink tab and post the link for me?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I don't really give a shit about neg reps.  Are you new around here?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



now you want to show a little sympathy moron.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > knowing how to fight back doesn't mean shit against insurmountable odds.  Nor does any kind of defensive reaction, or lack thereof, minimize the root criminality of the aggressor's actions.
> ...



feel free to scroll up.


This message brought to you by the Shit You Should Already Know How To So center.


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Are you this retarded in real life?


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> remember:  not fighting back makes you a pussy.



I can think of exceptions, so I wouldn't quite apply the standard universally.  But it certainly applies to the kid in the video (aka Shogun Jr.).


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




I read back through a bunch of posts and missed it, i guess he never called the kid a pussy then?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > remember:  not fighting back makes you a pussy.
> ...



Like i said, remember to give Mani jr the same advice.  swinging in the midst of a battle circle sure is smarter than being a pussy.


Just ask Kenny Rogers.  Mani's heard that song!


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Still clinging to the fallacy that the victim was ganged up on huh Soggy?

I guess you don't place as much value on visual evidence as you do wikipedia.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...




Welcome to competence 101, dude!  You are headed strait to the head of the class!




Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.
> ...



You're comparing Pearl Harbor to what happened to that kid on the bus?  That's quite a stretch even for you.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Still clinging to the fallacy that the victim was ganged up on huh Soggy?
> 
> I guess you don't place as much value on visual evidence as you do wikipedia.



fallacy!



indeed, being beat on more than once by separate people in less than an hour while being cheered at like Mani at the Glory Hole party sure is a fallacy!

Duh.. why did this little pussy not just walk it off like Superman and fucking She-Ra advocates in this thread?  Clearly, 911 is for tattletails too.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I have to admit, I enjoy watching the escalating hyperbole.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So your "turn the other cheek," philosophy only applies to fist fights?

Seems rather arbitrary, even for you.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Still clinging to the fallacy that the victim was ganged up on huh Soggy?
> ...




Each incident was one-on-one.  That is the facts.  I'd say I'm sorry that it blows a gaping mudhole in your faulty logic, but I'm not.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Sep 15, 2009)

what you said is one hundred percent true, and all who flame you are faggots



Mad Scientist said:


> I grew up in Long Beach CA and learned quite a long time ago that the clear majority of Blacks hate White people and hate America. They all voted for Obama in the last election.
> 
> I've been called "Honkey" "Cracker" "Haystack" and of course "Whitey" my whole life. I got into many fights just because of my skin color. Blacks in America expect Whitey to give them a living because they were brought here as slaves, they *think* they built everything. And don't ever even think of going into a Black neighborhood in L.A. because as I've been told many times: "You don't belong here".
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



no but you are, I defended the kids right to sit down on the bus from the get go.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 15, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Rape is different than an assault!


----------



## noose4 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



and i am sure he appreciated it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



oh yea, dude.. the two aggressors probably don't even know each other!  They probably didn't have a good ole chuckle at whipping a white boy's ass together afterward.  Clearly, a distinctly different occasion each ass whipping.





sure, dude.


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



And being such a staunch stickler for evidence, I'm sure you have some evidence to back up this ASSumption right?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



It applies to individuals, like the man who coined the phrase ".. Do not resist an evil person. If someone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also...."


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



did anybody ever tell me how many head blows is safe??


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And you don't think the guy who said that didn't mean for it to apply to nations going to war?

       
       
       
       

Wow, you're dumb.  No offense.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 15, 2009)

If this isn't prosecuted as a hate crime, I am going to protest by marching in Washington!


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 15, 2009)

So of you have to remember school yard fights. There are always instigators and always cheerleader owwwing and eeyyyeye every blow, especially when its an ass kicking!

Now if you want to call someone a pussy, what about the 2nd little child that started punching the white kid after he got his ass kicked. Now that is a pussy!

Interesting thing was it appeared only the kid that appeared to have a bag, hence school books, was the white kid. I am not saying, but just saying!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree: how many head blows did you receive growing up? You seem to be suffering from symptoms of severe head trauma.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't worry Jesse will plan a march when these kids get expelled and charged with a crime!




tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > My grandparents used to live in Cahokia.  Which, including Belleville, is some dirty ass ghetto suburbs of EAST St. Louis.  Can't say that this really shocks me all that much.  East St. Louis is to St. Louis what Camden, Nj is to Philly.
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 15, 2009)

Should Rosa have been beaten after she got off that bus G-Hook?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



fortunately, in this case we have a fucking video.  thank the FSM for that too or you'd probably be telling us about the laurels of a no snitchin culture.


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com
> 
> ^Oops... I had that wrong... And that is why it won't get Duke Coverage...
> 
> ...



You must be fucking shitting me.  You're telling me it would have been handled differently were it two white kids on a black teenager?  You're out of your muthafuckin' mind. 



> The about-face came this morning as the story made national headlines.


 -- taken from the posted article.

It was simply teenagers beating on another teenager, which is something teenagers around the world do all the time.  

Wow.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> WillowTree: how many head blows did you receive growing up? You seem to be suffering from symptoms of severe head trauma.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com
> ...



...unless it's a pack of white kids beating a black kid in Alabama....

Equality never works when the teeter totter isn't balanced.  As with almost every white on black crime wwe can dig up in the last decade we've seen cry racism first and ask questions later *cough duke stipper cough* yet all of a sudden people just get into little misunderstandings when it's black on white crime?


bullshit.


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Maybe you didn't read the article.  They cried racism first in this case too.


----------



## wisc badger (Sep 15, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > If adults would just leave the kids alone, they would come to a mutual understanding all on their own.  It might take a fight or two but in the long run, they will find common ground.
> ...


You of course have to be kidding.  Why every one knows that blacks are incapable of being racist.

Only white people can be racist don't you know.  (Sarcasm)


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 15, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> Should Rosa have been beaten after she got off that bus G-Hook?



Nice red herring arrogant comment not worth of a proper response!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



and here we are, video in hand, and you'd rather disbelieve than admit what is moving as 30 fps...


....while, black strippers already had the benefit of the racism doubt from day one.


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## driveby (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Baltimore is a total freakin zoo, i rarely go into the city anymore from fear being provoked into doing something stupid that gets me 5 years from some idiot liberal judge........


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



i'm talking about the video evidence at hand and the foot dragging when it comes to accepting the probability of racism versus the absolute reaction of assumed racism during a crime that didn't even happen in the Duke Rape case.


----------



## whaleboat (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 15, 2009)

whaleboat said:


> I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .




White people didn't build this country, they stole it from Red people.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> whaleboat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .
> ...



yea.. Chief Twodogsfucking sure did ratify the constitution.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 15, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> They sure were beating the crap out of that white kid!  His great-great-great-grand-daddy probably was friends of a guy whose cousin knew someone that was a slave owner so he probably deserved it.  And if you think the white kid didn't deserve it, you're a racist!!!  Praise Obama.



The nerve of these white folk, wanting equal treatment under the law, how dare they! Peace be with Obama.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun, you were right, he called the kid a pussy.

MY BAD!!!!


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

whaleboat said:


> I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .



I can see the lack of historical knowledge from your post.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> whaleboat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .
> ...



And unless he's over 200 years old, he didn't do jackshit to build this country.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

whaleboat said:


> I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .



Sounds like racism to me. And it's a fucking shame to be an American citizen living in America and have the teach favor the Mexican kids by teaching in Spanish. Your mom should have sued the shit out of the school system.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun, you were right, he called the kid a pussy.
> 
> MY BAD!!!!



yes your bad, I could see it coming.


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

driveby said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...





Yeah, look out for them evil activist judges.  

Or maybe just do something about your control issues.  I know, blaming other's is easier.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun, you were right, he called the kid a pussy.
> ...



I missed the post, what else can i say I was wrong.    .

At least i'm not a jackanapes and can admit when i do make an error (now i feel better about being a jackass )


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Unfortunately for you and your bullshittery, the video does not show the two assailants even talking to each other, let alone yucking it up like you assume they did.  Therefore it's value as evidence is to prove your MASSIVE FAIL.


----------



## Neser Boha (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Dear, the video doesn't prove shit.

About the Duke incident ... what does that have to do with this?  You are the one trying to blow this one out of proportions ...


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

It amazes me how so many people can watch the exact same video and see such different things.

Shogun leverages his no-evidence-necessary clairvoyance to see the two black assailants high fiving and laughing over their mutual whooping of whitey's ass.  You'll have to ask him to point out exactly what point in the video this occurs.

Somebody else saw a Reginald Denny beat down, even though in each of the two incidents, there was only one person assaulting the white wimp.  And at no point was there any kicking in the head.

And a ton of people see racial hatred, even though there is not one audible racial slur contained in the audio of this clip, not to mention other white people on the bus that were not assaulted.

It's pretty simple folks.  The first bully negro tried to push the white wimp out of the seat, he pushed back (apparently not realizing how that is normally received), and then the negro bully reigned blows upon him and he pussed out and took it like a bitch.  Then, (according to the video about 5 minutes later) a total pussy negro decided to capitalize on the opportunity to act tough and beat down a pussy who already demonstrated he wouldn't fight back.  The two negro assailants should be expelled.  As for the white wimp, being a pussy is not a crime, but living with his shame is easily punishment enough.


----------



## driveby (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Earth to clueless, in Baltimore city being provoked means having to defend yourself. Thanks for playing ......


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



you didn't get his point? really"


----------



## Douger (Sep 15, 2009)

What the kid oughta do when he goes back to Duh Skool is..........
Take a duffel bag. When they look at him yell  YOU MY ENWORD PUSSY. WHADUP !
Jump off the bus and haul ass to a place with lots of traffic.
Pull the watermelon out of Da Bag and toss it in front of a large truck.
 Problem over.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> If this isn't prosecuted as a hate crime, I am going to protest by marching in Washington!



with 1,999,999 of your best friends!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 15, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Should Rosa have been beaten after she got off that bus G-Hook?
> ...



Maybe Marc isn't aware that Rosa was afraid of that very thing happening because the last person who had tried what she did...was lynched.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.



I remember standing up to a bully when I was 12.  He was bigger than me and 2 years older but I'd had about all I could stand and when I told him to go and fuck himself, surrounded by his friends, he went for me.

He had me in a headlock and was basically throttling me.  However, I was still able to look up and see his face and that allowed me to aim one big punch which took him totally by surprise, caught him flush on the cheek and (as it turned out) fractured it.  He released the headlock and fell to his knees holding his face, at which point his friends jumped on me and beat all kinds of hell out of me.  A teacher stepped in and stopped it.  The 3 friends were expelled, the original bully was suspended, as was I (there were no witnesses - other than the teacher who only saw the last 10 or so seconds - and they all swore I'd started it).  

My Dad (a tougher man than I'll ever be) told me three things about fighting:


If you have to fight, do whatever it takes to win.  Don't worry about being hurt.  Someone who is worried about getting hurt is more likely to lose than someone who focuses solely on turning out the other guy's lights.
Don't look for trouble.  There's always someone tougher than you, and if you look hard enough you'll probably find him.
Walk away from a fight if at all possible. Your ego will heal a lot faster than a broken nose.

I've often wondered what would have happened if I hadn't fought back.  As it was:


The bully left me alone after that (perhaps because his cronies were no longer there)
I had 18 stitches in my face - my mother burst into tears when she saw me (that's the thing I remember most)
The suspension stayed on my school record

If I'd just walked away without telling him to go fuck himself, would I have been a pussy, or a smart kid?  I really don't know.  Nor do I know why the kid on the bus didn't fight back, but he clearly had his reasons.  Whatever they are, I won't condemn him, and I will condemn the bus driver for doing nothing and most of the other students on the bus for either doing nothing or laughing.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.
> ...



If you don't see the difference between the 2 issues it's pointless trying to explain it.


----------



## Smartt33 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com
> 
> ^Oops... I had that wrong... And that is why it won't get Duke Coverage...
> 
> ...



Racist or not, it was done in hate. Murder is a hate crime, rape is a hate crime, and all other crimes against persons are hate crimes. No need to have a new law for that. Same punishment for the crime no matter the motivation. Why do we have to use that term hate crime? Crime is crime.


----------



## UberBen56 (Sep 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> If this isn't prosecuted as a hate crime, I am going to protest by marching in Washington!



Seconded.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.
> ...



If this group had voted, you would be a pussy. sorry. not me though.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Where do you come up with this shit?

You're wrong!

Bob actually stood up for himself.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> whaleboat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a white man and growing up I moved around quite a bit , all within the USA . Many times  I lived in areas where there were very few white people , and I fought constantly . I fought when I lived around other white people too , but this was different . Minorities always had some kind of bone to pick with me because I was white .  My 8th grade history teacher taught American history in Spanish because most the kids in my class didn't speak English . I didn't understand Spanish . He told me he taught in Spanish because the Mexican kids needed to learn . I didn't need to learn because I was white and everything would be handed to me .They all hate the white man because he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth , and the poor down-trodden minority has had to work so hard in a world where the whiteman holds all the cards . We should hold all the cards , we built this nation , Have all the minorities looked over their shoulders at the backwards half-wit countries they came from ? I guarantee that's why them black boys whipped on that white boy , because that white boy represented everything in their small uninformed minds that they hate .
> ...



They MAY have stolen the land, but they built the country.  There was no USA without the Europeans that came here and formed our nation.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...






the hypothetical question bob asked "what if I had walked away?"






*
If I'd just walked away without telling him to go fuck himself, would I have been a pussy, or a smart kid? *  That's where I came up with this shit.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh ...

Well in that case, yes, he'd be a pussy.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...





You may apologize now for saying I was wrong.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Mea culpa.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Change the Races on that Bus and you and the Rest of the Nearly Silent or Race Removing Left is Losing your Fucking Minds that on ONE Bus Ride a Kid is Beat by (2) Separate People over where he Sat on the Bus...

At least Rosa Parks was only Denied a Seat... She wasn't Beat.

You Seriously just Excused (2) Beatings of one Kid on the Same Bus Ride by a Specific Race, that was not only Responsible for the Beatings, but also for the Cheering...

Do you have a Fucking Conscience?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> 
> Maybe the kid was a loud-mouth, redneck asshole who deserved a good ass kicking.
> ...



Reverse Mr. Clean's Assumptions, because the Facts of this Tape do NOT Illustrate ANYTHING he said, and then make it about a Black Kid...

Yep, Mr. Clean is a Bigot... But that's a Given.



peace...


----------



## del (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



I excused it in your wildest dreams.  

My first post in this thread clearly stated that what they did was wrong and the should be expelled for their actions and the bus driver should be fired because of his inaction.  I have not wavered from that position.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > On the other hand,
> ...




The facts on the tape also don't illustrate that race had anything to do with the incident.

Did you hear any racial slurs or any racial language for that matter?


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



If you Insist on Denying that the Reverse of this Situation wouldn't be Painted as Racial and be "Duked" to DEATH by the Left and the Media, then we should just Stop...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



You can start by showing me where I denied that the "Reverse of this Situation wouldn't be Painted as Racial and be "Duked" to DEATH by the Left and the Media."

If not, I'll gladly accept your apology and we can move on from there.


----------



## mal (Sep 15, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Blow me... We don't have an Argument if you Agree...

My only Question is, why do you Insist on Distracting and Making Mischief on a Thread you Agree with?...

I was Illustrating a Point that you Seem to Agree with, but it Takes ALL of this to come to that Conclusion?...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Threads take on a life of their own.  

I did my condemning then I moved onto why the kid who got assaulted acted in such a vaginal way.


I suppose I should ask you, if we reversed the skin color of the kids in the video and the left and the media were claiming that it was racially motivated, would you agree with that assessment?


----------



## B94 (Sep 15, 2009)

When I was in high school there was a kind of pecking order. I had a reputation and I would have protected the white kid like I did for some kids in my school. I think it&#8217;s a shame that people are beat on by others that are preying on the weak. Most of the time when I told someone to leave someone else alone they did because they were really the pussies just like the black kids in the video. 
I&#8217;m not sure if race was the motivation in this case.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 15, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Should Rosa have been beaten after she got off that bus G-Hook?
> ...


I bet you wanted them to beat the snot out of Ms. Rosa Parks' ass. I  wager you'd have absolutely loved to administer the beating yourself, with a wooden rod if possible. Right?



tigerbob said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently some people here has never heard of "turn in the other cheek". It doesn't make one any less of a man to not fight back. As a matter of fact, I'd argue it makes one a bigger man.
> ...


Bwahahahahaha!!!! 











Dude you absolutely rock!

Thanks for that awesome story that made me totally and completely laugh.

Good for you to stand up to those bozos.



UberBen56 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > If this isn't prosecuted as a hate crime, I am going to protest by marching in Washington!
> ...


Were you guys ready to protest in Washington after the racist cops that beat the living shit out of Rodney King got away scott free too?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 15, 2009)

So Mal, what's it gonna be?

If they flipped colors and the left/media cried race would they be right?

Was race the reason for this assault?


----------



## manifold (Sep 15, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The differences are obvious, any retard can see them.  But apparently it takes a little more insight to see the similarities.


----------



## UberBen56 (Sep 16, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yeah , I just read up on this (being the uninformed person that I am). They practically murdered him.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



First, what is with you going after the Victim of (2) Assualts?...  Obviously this Kid was Outnumbered with the Attackers and those Cheering it on...

Would you have called a Black Kid in the same Situation a Pussy?...



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> So Mal, what's it gonna be?
> 
> If they flipped colors and the left/media cried race would they be right?
> 
> Was race the reason for this assault?



They would insist they were right, and they do it all the time. I gurantee you if the roles were reversed it would be racial and you damn well better agree or you will be a racist.


----------



## renoite (Sep 16, 2009)

It just looked like boys fighting to me. I don't think it was a race thing though. I think like how any fights start in school someone said something the other didn't like or he was a nurd. It don't make it right I do think however the bus driver should of pulled over the bus and stoped it. And made the boy that started the fight sit up front till they got to school then reported it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




indeed.  Bank robbers probably don't talk with one another unless the dialog is captured, in high def surround sound, on film



Indeed, a bunch of people in hoods, dancing around a burning cross probably have no idea what happened to Emmet Till!   for REALZ!


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > So Mal, what's it gonna be?
> ...



The Racial Reversal of that Video would have gotten "Racism" Coverage from the "Free Press" not unlike the Duke NON-INCIDENT...

*I would Love to see the Archives here @ USMB on that Story and how some of these Fucking Apologists for Assualt on this White Kid by (2) Blacks while other Blacks Cheered were on that Story of a Lying Whore...*



peace...


----------



## Douger (Sep 16, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > whaleboat said:
> ...



And by todays definition those "Euro*peon*z" would be considered terrorists.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2009)

Neser Boha said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



yea!  I mean, it's ONLY video!  Full motion frames that show a CROWD of black kids acting like the klan at a ****** lynching circa 1935 complete with an innocent kid having his ass handed to him!  

When did being white become a reason to rationalize criminal behaviour?

And, the Duke indecent proves exactly what kind of a farce your opinion is.  THEN no one flinched or batted an eye when some black chick screams rape and racism at cops who don't find rape.   Yet, here we are with VIDEO EVIDENCE OF THE EXACT, SPECIFIC CRIME and you people balk at the idea of racism against whites.  


Yea, You know who ELSE blew shit out of proportion?  EMMET TILLS MOTHER.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Got hypocrisy?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2009)

UberBen56 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Not after the riots........before, yes, but after.....nope.   Now had the rioters gone to the white upperclass neighborhood where the trial was held.....that would have made sense, but trashing their own neighborhoods because they disagreed with the verdict was just plain stupid.

My favorite part about the police report was them saying they were chasing the car at upwards of  100 miles an hour....4 men, all over 200 pounds in a Hyundai, and it was going more than 100 miles an hour????  All I can say is if I ever get a Hyundai, I want that one.


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 16, 2009)

Douger said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Yep, the difference between freedom fighters and terrorists...freedom fighters win.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Got a Bus Seat that, apparently, was unfit for the ass of a white kid?


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Concession accepted.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

And again...



tha malcontent said:


> The Racial Reversal of that Video would have gotten "Racism" Coverage from the "Free Press" not unlike the Duke NON-INCIDENT...
> 
> *I would Love to see the Archives here @ USMB on that Story and how some of these Fucking Apologists for Assualt on this White Kid by (2) Blacks while other Blacks Cheered were on that Story of a Lying Whore...*
> 
> ...



^Cause we Know how the Left was when the Duke Case broke, and the following Period leading up to the Exposure of that Lying Whore...



peace...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> Concession accepted.



Make sure you relay that to the white kids in Alabama who would rather whip a black kids ass that let him sit next to them on a bus.




I'm sure the element of racism would be similarly shucked.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



One person's "insight" is another's "stretch".


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



So I can mark you down as believing that when Jesus Christ preached turning the other cheek he didn't mean for it to apply to nations going to war.  How convenient.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



You can mark me down as whatever you like Mani.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Concession accepted.
> ...



Will do.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

tigerbob said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



I know that.

But I had always, apparently mistakenly, taken you for a sincere and honest person with whom to exchange ideas and opinions.  If you would rather ignore the core similarity and focus on the largely irrelevent difference in scale, that is your ignorance to bear.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Tape shows beating on bus of Belleville West student - STLtoday.com
> 
> ^Oops... I had that wrong... And that is why it won't get Duke Coverage...
> 
> ...


You know, I don't make this charge often, but from reading your posts I've come to the conclusion that you have problems with black people.

Why is that...were you constantly gang raped as a child?


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Why is that...were you constantly gang raped as a child?



^Projection... 



peace...


----------



## Father Time (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Or maybe it's because under some zero tolerance policies fighting back or defending yourself can land you in trouble as well (I kid you not).


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 16, 2009)

When I see shit like this, all I can say is that I understand why so many Whites refer to them as *******.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9kj_jUitBY]YouTube - Racism or Bullying: BLACK KIDS Beat Up Lone WHITE KID On Belleville West SCHOOL BUS[/ame]

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q9kj_jUitBY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q9kj_jUitBY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Father Time said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



That would be pretty lame.  But point taken.  I concede that he may have had good reason, but without knowing anything other that what I see on the video, my money is on huge pussy.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2009)

But it's no big deal... it's only a gang of african Americans beating up a cracker. There's no racism there...


----------



## Smartt33 (Sep 16, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> When I see shit like this, all I can say is that I understand why so many Whites refer to them as *******.
> 
> YouTube - Racism or Bullying: BLACK KIDS Beat Up Lone WHITE KID On Belleville West SCHOOL BUS
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q9kj_jUitBY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q9kj_jUitBY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



   I can call this a hate crime. I have no idea what the motive was for the beating, but hate is the emotion behind it. Period!!! 

Oh, but it is only racist if it is white beating up blacks, right?  I hope they throw the book at both of the guys who comitted Aggravited assault. Both need to be locked up for a long time, and alone in their cells. They are not humans, they are animals.


----------



## Terry (Sep 16, 2009)

That poor kid and I hope the parents of that kid sues the school, bus company and parent of the bully.


----------



## Terry (Sep 16, 2009)

Where is the DA on this? Has any charges been filed?


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Terry said:


> That poor kid and I hope the parents of that kid sues the school, bus company and parent of the bully.



There's more than one ****** that did the beating... more like three, and the whole crowd of ******* laughing and egging them on. 

And that's just the kind of racist trash that always gets defended by the loony left liberal rectum lickers.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> But it's no big deal... it's only a gang of african Americans beating up a cracker. There's no racism there...



that kid is a pussy. He was begging them to beat the shit outta him. Shame on his azz.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Apparently, two of these kids have been suspended for ten days pending a hearing on their expulsion.  Charges may still be filed by the Prosecutors office but have not been yet.

Dispute over seat sparked attack on school bus, student says - STLtoday.com


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

Terry said:


> Where is the DA on this? Has any charges been filed?



you guys are so behind the frickin times.. they should only be expelled.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > But it's no big deal... it's only a gang of african Americans beating up a cracker. There's no racism there...
> ...



YA.... I bet that little honkey was shouting ******, ******, ******.... just trying to sit down, hell the video had to be doctored...


----------



## Terry (Sep 16, 2009)

what town/city so I can email the DA and school board!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you two think - oops, sorry about that, of course you don't - do you two believe it's always blacks on a white, and never whites on a black?
All races include a certain percentage of ass holes, most of the class of ass holes are as dumb as you two too.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you two think - oops, sorry about that, of course you don't - do you two believe it's always blacks on a white, and never whites on a black?
All races include a certain percentage of ass holes, most of the class of ass holes are as dumb as you two too.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > But it's no big deal... it's only a gang of african Americans beating up a cracker. There's no racism there...
> ...



Yea, he probably should've pulled out his 9mm and started blowing them away.  I don't understand why he didn't defend himself either, but it might have made things worse.  The point is that it should never have happened to begin with, and it was five or more against one kid.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...






I hope not. I hate that word. I don't care who says it. I hate it.. Just as much as I hate the C. word  you guys know this thread has been covered extensively down in race relations. the presiding fillosopy is he asked for it cause he is a pussy for not fighting back.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, a0007...just call them ******* yourself, quit hiding behind "so many whites."


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> Do you two think - oops, sorry about that, of course you don't - do you two believe it's always blacks on a white, and never whites on a black?
> All races include a certain percentage of ass holes, most of the class of ass holes are as dumb as you two too.




In 2002 while there was, according to the FBI UCR report, about 1 700 White on Black hate crimes, there were nearly 2 million Black on White crimes. Yet, while the statistics for hate crimes receive extensive media coverage, the statistics for interracial crimes are rarely mentionned. this is what leads to a mistaken and stereotyped vision of  white Americans and the way they relate to people of other races.







USA - Interracial crime at a glance and Statistics

New Nation News - Black-on-White Crime


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



No, first you will answer my question.

This is a two way street partna.  

I answered your question now you answer mine.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



My Answer is that I would Support a Consistent and Honest Take by the "Free Press"...

Whether or NOT I Agreed with it.

Now you Answer mine...



peace...


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Even if it's _consistently_ and _honestly_ horse shit?


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Do you two think - oops, sorry about that, of course you don't - do you two believe it's always blacks on a white, and never whites on a black?
> ...



Thank you Ll. You saved me the trouble of having to educate that moron.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 16, 2009)

Be sure to look for the next episode in this series in which the white kid shows up at school with a semi-automatic and starts blowing people away.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I'm always wiling to help a brother out.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting that those white supremist websites don't link back to the DOJ tables.


----------



## rdean (Sep 16, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Victims - Hate Crime Statistics, 2007

FBI Hate Crimes statistics

http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2008/arrests/index.html


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 16, 2009)

That is bullying, not racism.

Kids did that when i was in school, you have to know how to handle yourself.

The punchers should be expelled from the school.


----------



## del (Sep 16, 2009)

threads merged


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 16, 2009)

I object to this merge, I have never before posted in a malcontent thread!

I'll get you for this Del, if it takes me 25 minutes!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Interesting that those white supremist websites don't link back to the DOJ tables.



Are you too stupid to find the DOJ website on your own? Poor thang!!
Here let me assist you. Bureau of Justice Statistics Home page


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



That doesn't answer my question and you know it.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> That is bullying, not racism.
> 
> Kids did that when i was in school, you have to know how to handle yourself.
> 
> The punchers should be expelled from the school.



Exactly.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



It doesn't Satisfy the Conclusion you came to before you got my Answer...

It Clearly Answers it, IN CONTEXT...

Outside of the Box you Attempted to put it in.



peace...


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 16, 2009)

Take race out of the equation and on second viewing, it would appear as though a jock is beating the crap out of a nerd while his jock buddies are looking on.

Polo shirts, haicuts, no bling or tatoos, and what appears to be a school or team sweatshirt.

Not exactly the attire of homeboys or gang bangers.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Bullshit.

The question was put forward in a more straight forward manner ... you ignored that post.



Article 15 said:


> So Mal, what's it gonna be?
> 
> If they flipped colors and the left/media cried race would they be right?
> 
> Was race the reason for this assault?



Let's hear it!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Take race out of the equation and on second viewing, it would appear as though a jock is beating the crap out of a nerd while his jock buddies are looking on.
> 
> Polo shirts, haicuts, no bling or tatoos, and what appears to be a school or team sweatshirt.
> 
> Not exactly the attire of homeboys or gang bangers.



It's a high school kid getting bullied.  

It happens every day.

Mal is looking to make it more than it is to justify his preconceived notion of how the media and people on the left _would have reacted_ *IF* the colors were flipped.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



If they were Consistent, YES... But they only Cry "Race" when it's other than White "Victims"...

They Assume it BEFORE the Facts, as they did with Duke.

In my Opinion, these were Black Kid's Targeting Whitey on this Bus...

As White Kids also do to Black Kids...

Now, can you Answer my Question?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Take race out of the equation and on second viewing, it would appear as though a jock is beating the crap out of a nerd while his jock buddies are looking on.
> ...



I don't have to Assume... Duke is only ONE of MANY Instances where they have done it.



peace...


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Take race out of the equation and on second viewing, it would appear as though a jock is beating the crap out of a nerd while his jock buddies are looking on.
> ...



I know, that seems to be his M.O.


----------



## The T (Sep 16, 2009)

Why does an altercation on a school bus have to be grouped by one race vs another? I don't get it. It's kids being kids. The only thing that makes this a subject of race are those whom have viewed this, and lowered themselves into grouping into skin pigmentation.

It was an altercation between humans. End story.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Yours IS to be Troll... Nice Work.



peace...


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...





Do you always write people off as insincere, dishonest and ignorant if they refuse to be drawn on something?  

I simply find your parallel about Jesus, like your Pearl Harbor one to be artificial and as such, I can't be bothered to debate it.  I've been around this board long enough now to know when something is interesting to me and when it's not, irrespective of how provocatively it is phrased

I don't think that makes me dishonest or insincere.  Apathetic maybe.  As to ignorant it is, as you say, my ignorance to bear.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> 
> Maybe the kid was a loud-mouth, redneck asshole who deserved a good ass kicking.
> ...



^Already Commented on Shithead's Trolling when he did it, but as a Reminder...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

The T said:


> Why does an altercation on a school bus have to be grouped by one race vs another? I don't get it. It's kids being kids. The only thing that makes this a subject of race are those whom have viewed this, and lowered themselves into grouping into skin pigmentation.
> 
> It was an altercation between humans. End story.



The Police didn't Think so... At first...

Bet they got a Call from DC... 



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Look, I agree to a degree that had the colors been reverse some would have cried racism ... that's what some people do.  They seek out and find racism where it doesn't exist and exploit it for their own agenda which is exactly what you are doing.

And yes, if it were a black kid getting aired out like that from a white boy and not doing shit to stop it I'd call him a pussy too.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



And yours is to be a homophobic race baiter. 

Now run to the mods and tell them I'm fucking up your thread.


----------



## The T (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Why does an altercation on a school bus have to be grouped by one race vs another? I don't get it. It's kids being kids. The only thing that makes this a subject of race are those whom have viewed this, and lowered themselves into grouping into skin pigmentation.
> ...


 
I understand that. But then there are those that will use things like this to foist/front a political point based on race because nothing else has worked, just as we see the Statist Democrat Liberals now resorting to.

Their arguments are weak, and tired, and getting infuriating. But let them keep this shit up? It will add to the list of the IRE building from those of us that try to move beyond the pettiness that Liberals seems to revel in.

It's frankly sickening. They seriously need to GROW UP.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Disgust does not Equal Fear...

Not wanting Children Exposed to Adult Deviancies does not Equal Hate...

Fuck off and Stop Molesting the Language.



peace...


----------



## The T (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


 
EXACTLY. And that's the point missed here.

Thanks for stating it.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...





I haven't read beyond this post yet, but I'll wager a hundred that Mal pusses out like the dude on the bus and refuses to answer a simple and straightforward question because to do so would concede the _battle_ he imagines he is waging.  We have a few of those around here already.  What's one more?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2009)

update. from the O'Reilly factor. A security guard has now been posted on the bus. The two asshole thugs have been disciplined and two asshole onlookers have been disciplined. so you neanderthal's can grab your clubs and go back to your caves.


----------



## Father Time (Sep 16, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that those white supremist websites don't link back to the DOJ tables.
> ...



Here's all they had on race homicide, you'll notice inter-racial is very low, although I wonder why Asians and Hispanics aren't there.
http://ojp.usdoj.gov/bjs/homicide/race.htm#ovrace


----------



## Father Time (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Name me one time when someone was accused of rape and the media's initial reaction wasn't 'they must be guilty'.


----------



## The T (Sep 16, 2009)

willowtree said:


> update. From the o'reilly factor. A security guard has now been posted on the bus. The two asshole thugs have been disciplined and two asshole onlookers have been disciplined. So you neanderthal's can grab your clubs and go back to your caves.


 
word


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Snapperhead... Read Further as not to Continue to make an Ass of yourself... 



peace...


----------



## Smartt33 (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


    In the end, he will win. In my book he already has. Those thugs would have been all over him had he fought back, and he might be dead now. Now they will face incarceration, and he will be able to stand tall saying they were the "pussies."  But he won't because he is one big man. He is higher class, has hifgher standards, and is a better man than anyone on that bus.    I doubt I would have been that smart and that strong.


----------



## mal (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> update. from the O'Reilly factor. A security guard has now been posted on the bus. The two asshole thugs have been disciplined and two asshole onlookers have been disciplined. so you neanderthal's can grab your clubs and go back to your caves.



A Guard is Needed on the Bus... Classic.

Guess this wasn't just a "Dispute" between Pupils...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > update. from the O'Reilly factor. A security guard has now been posted on the bus. The two asshole thugs have been disciplined and two asshole onlookers have been disciplined. so you neanderthal's can grab your clubs and go back to your caves.
> ...



Who claimed it was a "dispute" between pupils?

It's been said over and over again that it was a kid getting bullied.


----------



## manifold (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




Please accept my most humble apologies.

You willingly cop to being a racist and a hypocrite, that takes balls I'll give you that.

*tips cap*





peace...


----------



## del (Sep 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...





tff


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Oh, I get it ... the headline to the OP ...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

It only makes sense that they would place a guard on the bus.  

Lord knows the whelp isn't going to stick up for himself.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> It only makes sense that they would place a guard on the bus.
> 
> Lord knows the whelp isn't going to stick up for himself.



One more employed...

*Stimulus is working!*


----------



## Smartt33 (Sep 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > That is bullying, not racism.
> ...



   It was not bullying. It was a hate crime, even if it had nothing to do with race. The thugs need to be locked up for a while.  I have no idea if race had anything to do with it. It doesn't change anything, it is still a hate crime.  

However, just my personal take on the atmosphere in the country right not, Obama is a racist, and is intentionally raising the tensions among races. He is a terrorist, and the reason for many of the tensions in this country right now. 

That kid that was beat up was stronger than  any poster here who calls him a pussy. He is a better man than any of you too. In the end, he wins, the losers, well they lose.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 16, 2009)

Smartt33 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...




Normal ................................... you .. Crazy​


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got to say...putting a security guard on the bus is asinine. Just take away the kids bus riding ability. Why spend money stupidly?


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Smartt33 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



He Certainly didn't Help with his Ignorant Comment about that Cop and the Hysterical Professor...

Or about his Racist Cracker Grandma... The one that Raised him in a Life of Priviledge...

Typical White People.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



People in this Thread...

And the Cops were Originally Calling this Racially Motived... And then something Changed...

It Certainly wasn't the Tapes or the Interviews that had already happened...

And of course, we only got SOME of the Tapes, didn't we...

I Wonder what was being Said in Between the Beatings?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



You are a Liar and a Fool...

But then again, the Shitflinging "Flame Zone" is Named after you, so...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Show me.



> And the Cops were Originally Calling this Racially Motived... And then something Changed...



Yeah, they came to their senses.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothing in the story said the kid tried to fight back. He should've grabbed a pencil or anything to make a makeshift weapon to kill his assailant. Criminal, yes, but that would have proven a point. Bullies should be willing to pay the ultimate price for acting tough.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> Nothing in the story said the kid tried to fight back. He should've grabbed a pencil or anything to make a makeshift weapon to kill his assailant. Criminal, yes, but that would have proven a point. Bullies should be willing to pay the ultimate price for acting tough.



Calm down, Sally... Murder wasn't Justified, and going to Prison because these Animals have been Raised Poorly and Fostered by a DemocRAT System that Excuses this kind of Behaviour, would be Stupid.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



On the First... Go Find it yourself, A15... I'm NOT even Close to Entertaining that TRIPE.

As for your Final... You do NOT Know what was on the rest of that Tape, and I Garundamntee you that it was a Whole LOT of Racial Taunting just like what has been going on in Denver in 14 Assualts in LoDo in August that the DPD here was Trying to Suppress.

Hopefully we will Know some day, so we can End this Dispute with ALL of the Facts.

Currently I have Cops that Backed Off of thier Original Assessment of Race Related for whatever Reason and an INCOMPLETE Video that in the Reverse would have without a Doubt been Considered a Hate Crime...

And you got your Apologist Existence.



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



I accept you concession that it doesn't exist.



> As for your Final... You do NOT Know what was on the rest of that Tape, and I Garundamntee you that it was a Whole LOT of Racial Taunting just like what has been going on in Denver in 14 Assualts in LoDo in August that the DPD here was Trying to Suppress.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will Know some day, so we can End this Dispute with ALL of the Facts.
> ...



So you basically all you have is wild speculation and opinion.

Glad to see nothing has changed in the past 24 hours.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Shogun said:


> i dont know about justice being served but I think the double standard is pretty obvious.  If a bus full of white kids in alabama were on tape whipping the shit out of a black student we'd have seen LA in riots by now.  The stark silence from the typical talking heads when it's whites on blacks is deafening.



Yep...

The Insistence on Denying this Reality is what's REALLY Concerning...

Those who are Silent are Bad enough, but the ones who I KNOW where all over the Duke Students, and are now Dismissing this and Excusing it...

Without Souls.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



And since you Intend on being a Trolling Douche, I will Discontinue Entertaining it...

Feel Free to Continue Humping my Leg...



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Thanks for that.  

One sure way to know that Mal is bested is when he returns to the old "humping my leg" routine.

Have a good day.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

Mal's point can be summed up:

Obama is president; Obama is racist; Obama is encouraging black children to beat up white children; and finally, blacks are uppity because Obama is president.

This is similar to what Rushbo has been crowing the last several days.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Who claimed it was a "dispute" between pupils?
> 
> It's been said over and over again that it was a kid getting bullied.



I put that Word in Quotes as to Illustrate a Tone, not that any or all here had Used the Word...

But the Tone YOU Set alone leaves one Feeling that this is just a Day-to-Day thing in the School System... A "Dispute", as it were.

Here are your Words after just a Quick Look:



Article 15 said:


> At no point was the assault more than a one-on-one situation and "cheering" happens at damned near every fight or physical confrontation in high school, some of y'all seem to have forgotten that.





Article 15 said:


> They were seperate assaults.  I mean, you posted the OP you should know that one kid assaulted him then it quieted down and a few minutes later another one did.  At no time was he being attacked by both kids at the same time.





Article 15 said:


> Yes, expelled.
> 
> This is high school we are talking about.





Article 15 said:


> I wonder if some of the people in this thread even remember what it was like in high school?





Article 15 said:


> Please.
> 
> One-on-one.





Article 15 said:


> All I know is when I was in high school and somebody was fucking with me I was going to stand up for myself even if that meant taking an ass kicking.
> 
> You win some, you lose some.  It's part of growing up.  That kid was a huge pussy.





Article 15 said:


> That dude walked on the bus and sucker punched the lady.  There was no build up or warning that it was coming.  There was plenty of it in the school bus video.
> 
> Oh, yeah and the dude in the video is a grown ass man and not a juvenile.





Article 15 said:


> It's a high school kid getting bullied.
> 
> It happens every day.
> 
> Mal is looking to make it more than it is to justify his preconceived notion of how the media and people on the left _would have reacted_ *IF* the colors were flipped.



^To that Final Quote, I would have to Remind you, that you Agreed that the Media and the Left would have "Hate Crimed" this in the Reverse...

This is why I don't Like Debating you, you Concede something, and then Later take a Tone that would Negate that Concession.

It's Tiring.

Here are a couple of other People who don't use the word "Dispute", again my Error in Writing Style, but who Clearly Dismiss this as just another Day in School:



renoite said:


> It just looked like boys fighting to me. I don't think it was a race thing though. I think like how any fights start in school someone said something the other didn't like or he was a nurd.





Mr Clean said:


> Take race out of the equation and on second viewing, it would appear as though a jock is beating the crap out of a nerd while his jock buddies are looking on.
> 
> Polo shirts, haicuts, no bling or tatoos, and what appears to be a school or team sweatshirt.
> 
> Not exactly the attire of homeboys or gang bangers.





The T said:


> It's kids being kids.



The Point of this Thread was to Illustrate that if the Races were Reversed on that Bus, that the "Free Press", Elected DemocRATS and Race Whores like Je$$e would have Duked this Story into being a "Hate Crime".

You can Disagree with my Premise in the OP, but I KNOW that Each of you Knows for a Fact in your Souls, that this is EXACTLY what would have Happened if the Races were Reversed.

I don't Like "Hate Crimes" Laws... Not the First Time I've said it, and it won't be the Last.

I don't Think EITHER should be a "Hate Crime", but if the Standard is that "Hate Crimes" Exist, then all I ask for is some Intellectual Honesty from the Left, and some Consistency in Application.

Understand, A15?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I took the Time... Against my Better Judgement... Hopefully you don't End our Future Discussions by Dimissing that Fact.

Please, Feel Free to Read my Previous Post and NOT Dismiss it.



peace...


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> You are a Liar and a Fool.



Sometimes.

But not this time.  It's no lie that I'm not fooled by your thinly veiled racist hypocrisy.  The only unknown is whether you've mangaged to actually fool yourself or if you're being intellectually dishonest.  I'll let people draw their own conclusions on that one.



Peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > You are a Liar and a Fool.
> ...



Nope... My Observations of Denny's Beating and this Kids, as Opposed to Rodney's and the Duke Case, and COUNTLESS other Stories that were News or NOT, Depending on the Narrative, does NOT make me a Racist or a Hypocrite.

I don't Like Hate Crimes Laws for EXACTLY the Reason I have Illustrated in this OP.

If the Races were Reversed, the DEMAND for "Hate Crimes" being Applied would be Deafening, and Arguing Against it would be Racist.

*Now, has anyone Found the Old "Duke" Threads from USMB?...

Cause I'd LOVE to see what some on this Thread had to say about it.*



peace...


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



How's my ass taste?


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 17, 2009)

Sidestreamer said:


> Nothing in the story said the kid tried to fight back. He should've grabbed a pencil or anything to make a makeshift weapon to kill his assailant. Criminal, yes, but that would have proven a point. Bullies should be willing to pay the ultimate price for acting tough.



Not in our "no tolerance" schools where if he had done that, he would have been expelled.

My son was once suspended for pointing a pencil at a kid, that was it, pointing a pencil in what another student called "a threatening manner".  Even though the kid he pointed at didn't even see it.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> How's my ass taste?



Ask your Priest.



peace...


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > How's my ass taste?
> ...



He's not at liberty to discuss what you tell him in confession retard. 




peace...


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mal I summed up your whole left/media reaction as well as your own motivations behind this thread in two sentences pages ago:



> Look, I agree to a degree that had the colors been reverse some would have cried racism ... that's what some people do. They seek out and find racism where it doesn't exist and exploit it for their own agenda which is exactly what you are doing.



You don't like debating me and others like me because we have the ability to see through your bull shit and call you on it.  Tough.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



So are you going to Sue the Church for the Abuse you Suffered?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Mal I summed up your whole left/media reaction as well as your own motivations behind this thread in two sentences pages ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was Weaker than I Expected...

Unlike others here, you are a Disappointment... You SHOULD be Better than this.



peace...


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Mal I summed up your whole left/media reaction as well as your own motivations behind this thread in two sentences pages ago:
> ...



I find it quite succinct.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > update. from the O'Reilly factor. A security guard has now been posted on the bus. The two asshole thugs have been disciplined and two asshole onlookers have been disciplined. so you neanderthal's can grab your clubs and go back to your caves.
> ...



that's the way I see it. Not just a simple matter of boys will be boys at all.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I've got to say...putting a security guard on the bus is asinine. Just take away the kids bus riding ability. Why spend money stupidly?



because if someone took away the darling bus riding ability the parents of the thugs would be out in the streets crying guess what?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to say...putting a security guard on the bus is asinine. Just take away the kids bus riding ability. Why spend money stupidly?
> ...


Tough. I'm sick of all the security school kids are subjected to...why make everyone suffer for the actions of a couple of dimwitted kids?


----------



## Father Time (Sep 17, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to say...putting a security guard on the bus is asinine. Just take away the kids bus riding ability. Why spend money stupidly?
> ...



So what?

Do you really think ANYONE is going to side with the parents if they called racism?

They're punishing two black kids for assault by kicking them off the bus, (gasp) that must be racism. Come on really?

Revoking someone of bus privileges is not unheard of.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



because you haven't been paying attention. As I've tried to tell you guys before. Violence among teenagers is on the uptick, it is becoming widespread and it is vicious, and they do great damage to another person, even kill sometimes. so again, it's not just a couple of dimwitted kids. Everybody here always cautions about jumping to conclucsions. Well, I think you guys have jumped to a few in this instance. Label the kid a pussy. How do you know what has gone on before? You don't. You don't know the history of the of the other kids either do you? 
Remember those kids who almost killed that girl in an apartment because she said something one of them didn't like. See how the parents of those thugs tried to blame it on the victim?. Same thing happened here. We have a whole generation coming up who takes great pride in gang bang fighting and then posting it on you tube. It's not isolated incidents at all.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

Father Time said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



yes I do. just like in the last sensationalized case of the black youths who beat the shit out of an innoncent white kid. Old Jesses and Al were right down there in fron of the cameras bitching about harsh sentencing and guess what,, the kids got off.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

Gridlock in Jena - Field Notes - msnbc.com


----------



## Father Time (Sep 17, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Source or GTFO

Bureau of Justice Statistics Violent Crime Rate Trends
Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide Trends in the United States: Offender age trends table


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Don't be an ass. I didn't label him a pussy.

I don't care if you can find fifty million you tubes about kids beating the shit out of each other. They don't need to hire security guards. Kick them off the bus, kick them out of school. The guards are the biggest waste of money in the school system. A joke. The kids delight in fucking them over.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



you are an azz. because you know I said nothing of the kind. but read back you will see where some did in fact call him a pussy and I disagree with you,, that bus needs a guard. that kind of violence should not happen to anybody, even a pussy. so it's money well spent keeping the thugs in check.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Nope... There's a Serious Problem there...

It will all come out in the Wash, but the Left and it's Media won't Care then...

Like when they Walked away from the Duke Story when it Blew up in their Faces.

They are Simply Dishonest by Nature.



peace...


----------



## KMAN (Sep 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.



Sounds like a man speaking from experience...  I guess this sort of thing used to happen to mani a lot when he was little and I guess he finally learned to fight back...  Way to go mani!!!!


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 17, 2009)

With all the publicity that this hate crime assault has received, I wouldn't be surprised if the 2 black boys get expelled from school!

Watch at that point, Jesse "Hypocrite" Jackson, Al "Hypocrite" Sharpton, The New "Worst Racist in America" Black Panther Party and the A"Protecting rights unless you are conservative and/or Christian"CLU will come out and march for the 2 black assailants as if they are the victims and that they are persecuted unjustly because of their skin color!


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> With all the publicity that this hate crime assault has received, I wouldn't be surprised if the 2 black boys get expelled from school!
> 
> Watch at that point, Jesse "Hypocrite" Jackson, Al "Hypocrite" Sharpton, The New "Worst Racist in America" Black Panther Party and the A"Protecting rights unless you are conservative and/or Christian"CLU will come out and march for the 2 black assailants as if they are the victims and that they are persecuted unjustly because of their skin color!


No one but the race baiters thinks it is a hate crime.

So I think you are wrong.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

KMAN said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  That kid's quite the pussy.
> ...



The Adult "men" who are Calling this Kid a Pussy are Probably some of the Least "Manly" men on the Internet(s)...

Real "Tough" Guys call Kids who have been Criminally Assualted Twice without Provocation "Pussies" from the Safety of the Computer's in their Mommy's Basements...

Talk about Pussies.



peace...


----------



## keee keee (Sep 17, 2009)

will this bully and victim be invited to the whitehouse for a Rootbeer summit, to talk about this and make amends!!! They could get a bunch of differant kinds of rootbeer and get the Pres and Plugs Biden and sit down for a little chat, and make nice.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

keee keee said:


> will this bully and victim be invited to the whitehouse for a Rootbeer summit, to talk about this and make amends!!! They could get a bunch of differant kinds of rootbeer and get the Pres and Plugs Biden and sit down for a little chat, and make nice.



EXCELLENT Observation... 

Mr. Teacher President, Glorious Leader Obama, has Failed to Inject himself into something...

Curious.



peace...


----------



## Father Time (Sep 17, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> With all the publicity that this hate crime assault has received, I wouldn't be surprised if the 2 black boys get expelled from school!
> 
> Watch at that point, Jesse "Hypocrite" Jackson, Al "Hypocrite" Sharpton, The New "Worst Racist in America" Black Panther Party and the A"Protecting rights unless you are conservative and/or Christian"CLU will come out and march for the 2 black assailants as if they are the victims and that they are persecuted unjustly because of their skin color!



The ACLU Fights for Christians

Also those men are smart enough to realize that no matter how they try to spin this they won't get popular opinion on their side.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

keee keee said:


> will this bully and victim be invited to the whitehouse for a Rootbeer summit, to talk about this and make amends!!! They could get a bunch of differant kinds of rootbeer and get the Pres and Plugs Biden and sit down for a little chat, and make nice.


That would actually be a nice idea.

But why do you insist on making anything to do with blacks Obama's responsibility?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > will this bully and victim be invited to the whitehouse for a Rootbeer summit, to talk about this and make amends!!! They could get a bunch of differant kinds of rootbeer and get the Pres and Plugs Biden and sit down for a little chat, and make nice.
> ...


He doesn't want to inject himself into you, no matter how you wish it.


----------



## mal (Sep 17, 2009)

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > keee keee said:
> ...



Following the Lead like a good lil Lapdog... 



peace...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 21, 2009)

If you saw the movie Goodfellas you might remember the scene with a young Henry Hill when he was told everybody sooner or later has to take a beating.That day on the bus was the white kids day to take his beating. Soon when Obama passes his Health Care and Cap and Tax Bill that will be the day that America takes their beating. This is a guy that hates this country's desire to make money.Only the government has the right to have money because they know how to spend it. As to the comments about how the white kid was a wuss for not fighting back. What do you think his chances would have been if he did? The whole bus full of black kids would have jumped in.


----------



## tigerbob (Sep 21, 2009)

Rozman said:


> If you saw the movie Goodfellas you might remember the scene with a young Henry Hill when he was told everybody sooner or later has to take a beating.That day on the bus was the white kids day to take his beating.* Soon when Obama passes his Health Care and Cap and Tax Bill that will be the day that America takes their beating. *This is a guy that hates this country's desire to make money.Only the government has the right to have money because they know how to spend it. As to the comments about how the white kid was a wuss for not fighting back. What do you think his chances would have been if he did? The whole bus full of black kids would have jumped in.


----------



## mal (Sep 21, 2009)

Where there any other Kids, aside from Black Kids, who were Cheering on the Beatings?...

I Know that some Black Kids Stepped into Stop it, but was there other than Black Cheering it on?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 21, 2009)

I watched it again... It appears that one arguably White Kid was Smiling about it...

But the Cheering it on Shit was from the Blacks Kids...

Does that Play a Role?...

Why haven't they been Charged?

And by Contrast, the Black Kids who did NOT and who Attempted to Stop it, should be Rewarded...



peace...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ed Schultz on MSNBC the ED show wants the two kids that threw the beating to get a trip to the WH.....
I guess to get a pat on the back for getting Obama's America off to a flying good start?????


----------



## mal (Sep 21, 2009)

Rozman said:


> Ed Schultz on MSNBC the ED show wants the two kids that threw the beating to get a trip to the WH.....
> I guess to get a pat on the back for getting Obama's America off to a flying good start?????



Are you Shitting me?... Ed's as Asshole, but is he Really wanting the (2) Criminals on that Video to go to the White House?...

I Need a Quote...



peace...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ed did want the two kids to go to the WH to meet the President. He also said that it's so the President
could talk to them about what they did. Now on the surface it seems like a good idea but the liberal side of the President will explode through and what starts off as a scolding will quickly turn into a tour of the WH and a nice IPOD w/the Presidential Seal on it from the gift shop.

My objection is the white kid gets a beating and the two that did it get rewarded. Let the local authorities take care of it.


----------



## mal (Sep 21, 2009)

Rozman said:


> Ed did want the two kids to go to the WH to meet the President. He also said that it's so the President
> could talk to them about what they did. Now on the surface it seems like a good idea but the liberal side of the President will explode through and what starts off as a scolding will quickly turn into a tour of the WH and a nice IPOD w/the Presidential Seal on it from the gift shop.
> 
> My objection is the white kid gets a beating and the two that did it get rewarded. Let the local authorities take care of it.



I wonder if the President would hi-5 them and call the Kid they Beat a "Pussy" like so many Tough Guys here @ USMB did from the Comfort of their own Parent's Basements.



peace...


----------

